# fs: Studio Oceanmark . L30Hi-R, L80PW-R, L120N Hi-R reels



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

Closed.

Selling my reels. Only the L30 has been out for 3-4 trips. L80 and L120N are brand new.

All latest generation reels.

Will update with more pictures. Or reply as necessary.

#1 Studio Oceanmark BH-L30Hi-R reel, box and all, extremely minor to no usage marks. Has extra factory spool, and extra factory knob. Auto re-engage to strike on crank

$900 shipped fedex insured 2d or ovn.


#2 Brand new, Studio Oceanmark BH-L80Pw-R reel. Made in Japan. The lower gear power gear. box and all. new reel. got 1 scuff from storage. indicated in pic. never had line on. Extremely powerful reel.
This thing is a beauty. Palms very well for a med size reel. Can handle tuna fine. Makes the L50 a redundant size. Hence i dont have a L50.

$1000 shipped fedex insured 2d or ovn.


#3 Brand new. L120N HI-R reel.
Made in Japan. Box and all. Never used.
I think this one is best of the range. Has alot of power, capacity, everything youd want.

$1300 shipped fedex insured 2d or ovn.


Local sale in Brooklyn, NYC are welcomed.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

Bump


----------

